# Farm House, Pontypridd



## bonniemcprice (Oct 18, 2010)

I am in love with this place.
It's about 5 mins from the town centre but feels a life time away.

The local chavs and the weather have made a start on wrecking it, but it still feels like some one went to work and never came home.

Who ever lived there loved Branston pickles as there were jars of it every where. 

I have tried researching it but I keep coming up with rejected planning permission and the fact that its on the market for £399k, I wish!

I found six buildings, however there are probably more, this place is about 73 acres.

There are more photos here: http://s942.photobucket.com/albums/ad268/bonniemcprice/bryngolau farm/

Enjoy.

approach...






front view, main farm house





back view, main house.. check out the net curtains







































cottage





inside cottage - about a tonne of sheep wool - strange?




















this freaked me out


----------



## evilnoodle (Oct 18, 2010)

I can see why you love this place. Wouldn't it be fantastic to be able to buy it and renovate it?

It might be an idea to rotate the pics that are in "portrait"......I've got a crick in my neck looking at them


----------



## bonniemcprice (Oct 18, 2010)

evilnoodle said:


> I can see why you love this place. Wouldn't it be fantastic to be able to buy it and renovate it?
> 
> It might be an idea to rotate the pics that are in "portrait"......I've got a crick in my neck looking at them



lol i have tried it keeps pulling them back that way!! on photo bucket they are mostly the right way i am working through it now 

any tips on how to get them straight?

yes i am planning another trip down there and trying to persuade the other half that we could buy it and sort it out!

the rejections for the planning permission are for the barn and the cottage to be made into 'residences' on the grounds that it would cause to much traffic on the trunk road it uses for access.......

what a waste


----------



## evilnoodle (Oct 18, 2010)

I don't know why they would rotate back if they are straight on photobucket 

That mug needs a bit of a clean


----------



## bonniemcprice (Oct 18, 2010)

evilnoodle said:


> I don't know why they would rotate back if they are straight on photobucket
> 
> That mug needs a bit of a clean



lol! i didnt quite fancy my tetley out of that!!

there was so much stuff to look at but we didnt have much time as we used the 'reliable' sat nav to find the place and ended up in some sort of ancient river bed, three mountains the wrong way and had to get pulled to saftey by the local farmers..... 

i would say i need to go back to see if i can find a cleaner mug!


----------



## Acebikerchick (Oct 18, 2010)

Brilliant photos. Lovely place....


----------



## Foxylady (Oct 18, 2010)

Great find, bonnie. Love your third pic from the last...looking up into the net curtains and roof remains. Fabulous piece of panelling along the back of the staircase too. 
Cheers.


----------



## bonniemcprice (Oct 19, 2010)

Foxylady said:


> Great find, bonnie. Love your third pic from the last...looking up into the net curtains and roof remains. Fabulous piece of panelling along the back of the staircase too.
> Cheers.



the wood panneling is complete alll along the stair way and most of the downstairs hall way... check out the photo bucket pics of the upstairs landing... there is a creepy face in the wall paper 

thanks every one, and sorry they are still not the right way up!
x


----------



## Alansworld (Oct 19, 2010)

bonniemcprice said:


> thanks every one, and sorry they are still not the right way up!
> x



Great pics. Place is very reminiscent of a farm near Maesteg that my ex and her husband lived in until about 7 years ago.

PS: pix are the right way up for me!

A


----------



## mondeo man (Oct 19, 2010)

wonder how safe it is inside


----------



## bonniemcprice (Oct 19, 2010)

mondeo man said:


> wonder how safe it is inside



i went in and upstairs in the main house. however while exploring the downstairs i looked up and found that half the celling was hanging down, so most of the rooms i just peered into and didnt 'step' into, and mainly kept to the edges of the rooms.

the second cottage the stairs were really dodgy, and i opened one door, and found a sheer drop the other side where the floor had collapsed through.

the walls of the house are really sturdy, its just a shame that no one can get planning permission for it. its a big job at the moment, but if no one buys it soon, it will be a demolition job i reckon.

if you find it on line for sale, you can see the dairy (which I assume to be the small red building) as intact. If you look at my photos, you can see it is runied now. The roof has caved in and it is mising a few walls!

Also, if you find it on the for sales pages on line, you will see an escort van behind the barn. I found the said escort van in pieces, minus the engine.... some one has definately been and taken anything of any value or use from this place


----------



## Em_Ux (Oct 19, 2010)

Looks a nice explore.

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Erika (Oct 24, 2010)

bonniemcprice said:


> the wood panneling is complete alll along the stair way and most of the downstairs hall way... check out the photo bucket pics of the upstairs landing... there is a creepy face in the wall paper
> 
> thanks every one, and sorry they are still not the right way up!
> x



That face_ is_ creepy! Didn't even have to look for it, sort of jumps out at you. Great report.


----------



## bonniemcprice (Oct 24, 2010)

Erika said:


> That face_ is_ creepy! Didn't even have to look for it, sort of jumps out at you. Great report.



i know!! i want to go back and my boyf wont come with me!! I am far to creeped out after seeing 'the face' to go by myself!


----------



## Bagpuss (Dec 30, 2010)

Sorry to resurrect an old thread, but I've spent about two hours this evening staring at your Photobucket photos of this place and looking for it on Google Maps (without the help of the estate agent website that lists it for sale... their map is not correct and points at what I assume is a working farm). A quick look at Street View shows that Western Power Distribution were busy on that day, presumably working on the huge pylons that are nearby. I would imagine that the closest pylon is on land owned by this farm, so they are probably still receiving rent.

£399k doesn't seem like a lot of money, but since the planning has been refused so much it's probably most people think it's not worth the risk of investing. The estate agent also doesn't mention any extra land, just the buildings. Still, would love to buy it, the view from the main house must be incredible.

Is the dairy (red building) underneath a big tree to the left of the main house? I can't find it at all in the Google satellite view. The estate agent probably realised that it's collapsed, as they have removed the picture from their site (but I found it back using some URL-massaging )

Next year we'll be back over in Wales (we live in the Netherlands but go back often to visit family) so we'll have to go exploring 

Thanks for the great pics  Never did come across that elusive 'creepy face on the landing' though...


----------



## bonniemcprice (Feb 4, 2011)

hi bagpuss! have responded to your msg its in your inbox lol looks like graigwen is a popular village name, check out info i sent you 

there is a pylon on the land but its at the top of the 'drive' within the grounds.

I was reading up on the planning the other day. the submission was to make the three buildings (pigbarn, cottage and house) into dewllings which was refused due to the saftey issues of access onto the trunk road... which is completley unfounded... check it out when you get there!

Dairy or slaughter house we were not sure, has collapsed in on itself and i dont think the house will be much longer, either that or the gippos will be down to steal the tonne of slate on the house to protect it from the elements.

the view is amazing, you have to find it when you visit wales!

good luck x


----------



## dinky (Mar 20, 2011)

I can see why you love this place. It looks lost in time. Would be happy to spend a few hundred thousand on views like that.

Great find


----------



## bonniemcprice (Apr 28, 2011)

hi every one
i went to the farm last night and am sorry to say the chavs have been in and taken all the slate from the roof  welsh slate is sought after and easy to sell so they thought they would help themselves

they have also basically destroyed the place - the furniture has been dragged out side and set on fire as well as in one of the front rooms - which has resulted in the collapse of the floor into the cellar

i also bumped into a local farmer who told me a little of the history:

it belonged to an old farmer who had no family. he was very wealthy but slightly eccentric and used to drink water from a spring in the wall.

as the farm fell into disrepair and he was getting old he no longer maintained it as he had no one to leave it to 

he only passed away two years ago, shame the house has fallen into the hands of chavs so quickly

there are around 25 hourses roaming wild there

he also told me there were land rovers and other vehicles there which were stolen pretty quickly


----------



## krela (Apr 28, 2011)

bonniemcprice said:


> hi every one
> i went to the farm last night and am sorry to say the chavs have been in and taken all the slate from the roof  welsh slate is sought after and easy to sell so they thought they would help themselves
> 
> they have also basically destroyed the place - the furniture has been dragged out side and set on fire as well as in one of the front rooms - which has resulted in the collapse of the floor into the cellar
> ...



Chavs don't strip places, pikeys do. Big difference.


----------



## bonniemcprice (May 3, 2011)

krela said:


> Chavs don't strip places, pikeys do. Big difference.



sorry!! around here they are all the same - distructive and annoying!


----------



## Snips86x (May 3, 2011)

Kinnda reminds me of a place local to me. Better get down there before it ends up in the same way.


----------

